# Pictures of Sweet Pea



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

before pics
[attachment=8:hez2ob17]sweet pea 001.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]
[attachment=7:hez2ob17]sweet pea 003.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]

After
[attachment=6:hez2ob17]sweet pea 004.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]
[attachment=5:hez2ob17]sweet pea 006.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]

after her bath --- introducing the green Martian :GAAH: 
[attachment=4:hez2ob17]sweet pea 008.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]
[attachment=3:hez2ob17]sweet pea 009.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]

"set up"
[attachment=2:hez2ob17]sweet pea 013.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]

[attachment=1:hez2ob17]sweet pea 018.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]

note she is mostly empty
[attachment=0:hez2ob17]sweet pea 019.jpg[/attachment:hez2ob17]


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she looks alot better, that front picture is priceless, the look she's giving you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I like her a whole lot more now clipped! 

To bad her rear attachment isn't so great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, she looks really good clipped!! She always did look deep to me but it's even more accentuated with her haircut! Her udder isn't all that bad either....did you need to re do her tat or is it from her kids tats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she never was tattooed I found out, so 3 weeks ago when I tattooed the girls I did her as well. But I am not so sure i did a great job on her :worried: It only really matters if she wins grand Champion -- which of course would be awesome but I doubt it as there are much more amazing animals out there. But maybe she will place higher then last :shrug: who really knows until Saturday. 

This show has me in KNOTS as I am so worried about trying to get everything in order (showing is so much work!). I dont' have a way to get them all to the show so I may just bring Angie and Sweet Pea. But of course I want to get my money's worth because i paid for Kitten and Cadence. But I just remembered that Kitten has a CD/T lump :GAAH: So I may just keep her home. 

I ran out of time and energy to clip Cadence though she is finally starting to look nice now that she gets more milk (Rhythm left last week)


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

I showed my April Pygmy babies with CD/T lumps, and the judges here didn't say anything about it.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She really went from barnyard to uptown. What a little chunk she is. Good luck with the show.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Angie acts better for you this time! I have a show Saturday too and I am feeling the same. How am I going to get everything ready? Oh and watch the preggy goat and pray she pops before or after the show! :slapfloor:


----------

